# Cruze is Consumer Reports tire test platform



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...thus, their tests (right or wrong) are _directly applicable _to Cruzen!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given CR's past reporting on the Cruze, I'm actually kind of surprised. Anyone know which trim, because the various Cruze trims handle differently even with the same tires.

Oh - I wouldn't put Michelins on any car I'm responsible for. I've had way to many "lack of traction" issues with them. Personal experience - others have had different experiences.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

No mention in the article on which trim level, or levels, was used for the testing.


----------

